# hakone gardens 2016



## Hakone (May 15, 2016)

cypripedium Rascal





cypripedium Gabriela





cypripedium Gisela





cypripedium Michael white


----------



## abax (May 15, 2016)

The plants look splendid. Don't you have snails and slugs
in Germany???? How do you keep the foliage looking
so good??


----------



## Hakone (May 16, 2016)

I use slug pellets and horn chips


----------



## Hakone (May 16, 2016)

cypripedium Michael white


----------



## Hakone (May 16, 2016)

cypripedium Rascal


----------



## Hakone (May 16, 2016)

cypripedium Oliver


----------



## SlipperFan (May 16, 2016)

:clap: :drool:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 16, 2016)

That is a big clump of Rascal!


----------



## NYEric (May 17, 2016)

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hakone (May 19, 2016)

cypripedium Gabriela





close up


----------



## Hakone (May 21, 2016)

cypripedium kentuckiense x micosanos 




close up


----------



## Ozpaph (May 21, 2016)

superb and well done


----------



## cnycharles (May 21, 2016)

Your plants and pictures are excellent!


Elmer Nj


----------



## Hakone (May 21, 2016)

cnycharles said:


> Your plants and pictures are excellent!
> 
> 
> Elmer Nj



thank you very much


----------

